# Strange place for a Coyote (Allen Park)?



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

I wasn't sure where to put this since I cant hunt this critter where I saw it.
I went deer hunting on saturday with my brother-in-law only to come up empty again. On the way home we got off I94 at Southfield Rd. south in Allen Park. Standing on the side of the road (exit ramp), not 10 ft. from it was a coyote. We hit the brakes and backed up to within 40 feet before it ran off.
To the right of the exit ramp is a set of RR tracks. beyond that is a park and a residential area. I've heard that the coyote habitat was expanding. Even back into residential areas and suburbs but I never thought I'd see one in AP.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

All those house cats roaming around will make it a quick meal. I saw a dead one along US-31 on the north edge of Indianapolis last year.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

There are quite a few in the area. We see plenty when working midnights here in LP. They run along the creek edges.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

My cousin saw a yote in his yard last year in Southgate, just south of AP.


----------



## Swamp Ghost (Feb 5, 2003)

Lots of foxes as well and even deer in good ol' Downriver.


----------



## gottafish (Jan 11, 2001)

I saw a fox in my yard a few weeks ago, the nieghbor next door has found half eaten squirrels in his yard here in Allen Park...


----------



## gottafish (Jan 11, 2001)

I saw a fox in my yard a few weeks ago, the neighbor has found a few half eaten squirrels in his yard here in AP...


----------



## mike hartges (Jun 9, 2003)

I've had several coyote sightings Near my home in Riverview this year. They hang out in a field near Pennsylvania and Allen road.


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

Been hearing lots of yotes in the southern Kent county area. Found 3 dens while deer hunting in a one mile square.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

friends of mine run them with dogs and a couple years ago they took 18 of them from behind home depot in brighton. they seem to be adapting with man quit well.


----------



## ds619 (Feb 11, 2003)

we had one running the yards a couple years back It was shot in the city of ferndale..have seen others and foxes, deer, and tons of pheasants. Most pheasants I have seen has been in the city of detroit working u/c by abandon houses and open fields


----------



## ThumbBum (Oct 13, 2003)

Ive been wondering about something like that

When I hunt with my friends up in Lake City I hear coyotes howling all the time

I know they must be around in Huron couty where my property is, but I have NEVER heard one in the evening. I am also seeing a fair number of red foxes, and I am told that coyotes dont tolerate red fox in the same territory. Im also seeing a lot more grey fox

Im hoping to get out and do some predator hunting this winter, maybee Ill see one then.

But the questions remains, why arent I hearing them sound off at night, and if they are around, why havent I seen one with as much time as I spend in the woods.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

> _Originally posted by ThumbBum _
> *
> 
> I know they must be around in Huron couty where my property is, but I have NEVER heard one in the evening.
> But the questions remains, why arent I hearing them sound off at night, and if they are around, why havent I seen one with as much time as I spend in the woods. *


I've wondered the same thing, and I don't have an answer.

Go out west, and the coyote seem to howl constantly in the evenings.

At my Hillsdale property, where yotes are always around somewhere, they seem silent. I can only recall once where I heard them howl, ever.

FWIW, the one time I heard them was right at the crack of dawn on 11/16/97; it was a crystal clear, still morning with temps in the low single digits, 5" fresh snow on the ground from the previous afternoon blizzard. A yote let loose with a long howl, off to my northwest. Seconds later, another answered it, to my southwest. Haven't heard once since.


----------



## Swamp Ghost (Feb 5, 2003)

The only thing that ever clued me into the fact that we had 'yotes was seeing one, not long after that I heard the classic yip-yip-yip's as they were chasing deer at night.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

i ve heard them at night over the past 3 years around me but this year during bow season was the first time i have seen one. i have seen fox several times before but not the yotes. we also hear them at our place up north but once again never see them but we see cats all the time when hunting.


----------



## mike hartges (Jun 9, 2003)

On our Hillsdale property, we had a coyote in our yard back to back mornings this past Labor Day weekend. We hear them yipping on occasion. This past week, I was hunting in the U.P. and several of them were sounding off not far from me. I rerely see foxes on my property. I assume that's because the coyotes are present.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

I'm going to move this to wildlife sightings in a little bit. I grew up in Trenton and my parents still live there. My dad's been seeing both coyotes and deer in very strange places. If anyone is familiar with that area, he's seen coyotes near the Sibley Gardens restaurant on King rd., near Fort st. He's also seen both coyotes and deer in the big cemetary that is between Allen and Fort, Sibley and Penn. You know where they used to fly the radio controlled airplanes? Coyotes I can see, but deer there? And here's the most bizarre sighting of all...do any of you know where the old quarry is on Fort st. between King and Sibley? Well evidently there's big deer in there. A couple years ago, my dad called me and said "you simply won't believe what I saw today!". A big 12pt must have chased a doe out of that quarry and ended up chasing it down the road by the 7-11 on King rd. Anyone know where the fire station next to the 7-11 is located? Right there! He said all the traffic stopped and the buck ended up chasing the doe right into the subdivisions of Riverview. That's just crazy. He didn't think the deer could have possibly made it back into the quarry alive with all the traffic. But that's sure something.


----------



## mike hartges (Jun 9, 2003)

Bob, I've seen deer near the cemetary too.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Ah, I see from you bio that you're from Riverview. Cool. I can't believe deer could survive in that cemetary with all the traffic. How about that buck by the 7-11? That's nuts. It ran right behind where the Farmer Jack was located. I don't know if Farmer Jack is still there. Are you born and raised in Riverview?


----------



## mike hartges (Jun 9, 2003)

Bob, I was born and raised in Detroit. I've been a Riverview resident for 4 years.


----------

